

Ask HN: What do you use for mailing lists? - munificent

I&#x27;m working on a book[1] that I&#x27;m currently leaning towards self-publishing. I discuss the book here and on reddit. I&#x27;ve got an increasing number of twitter followers, and I get a decent amount of incoming email about it.<p>What I don&#x27;t currently have is a mailing list so that I can send announcements to anyone who&#x27;s interested. I&#x27;m thinking it would be good to fill that gap, and I&#x27;m interested in what software&#x2F;services others are using for this.<p>Mailchimp is the one that first springs to mind, but what are the alternatives and how do they compare?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gameprogrammingpatterns.com&#x2F;
======
rom16384
We use Sendy [1], because it makes using Amazon Simple Email Services (SES)
easy and it's much cheaper than competing services. There are a few free
software alternatives to Sendy to use Amazon SES, but it's inexpensive enough
not to worry about it.

[1] [http://sendy.co/](http://sendy.co/)

------
imp
Mailchimp is great. Easy to use, tons of features, and they have a free plan
to get started. I've never had to evaluate the other competitors.

